# Zesty 314 L



## Biker-Girl86 (21. März 2011)

halli hallo!
kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen?
bin MTB anfänger und fahre zur zeit das carver pure 601. nun soll ein neues rad her. war heute schon in einem laden wo ich eigentlich sehr gut beraten (vermessen/testfahrt usw...) wurde.
habe mir als hersteller lapierre und canyon ins auge gefasst.
nun wurde mir das lapierre zesty 314 L (modell 2010 weil es mir besser von der farbe her gefällt) angeboten!
nach der testfahrt war ich auch voll begeistert. nun die frage: gibt es da noch i-welche anderen empfehlungen von euch oder ist dieses rad echt ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich sag schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

